# Familiar church life.



## Ianterrell (Jan 15, 2005)

I got me a problem. Here's my problem. I love the church that I attend that's in Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. The teaching is great, consistent. The worship is communal and Christ centered. The fellowship is loving, familiar, and godly. The elders are great role-model class guys, their wives are ladies, and their kids are cute (and brilliant due to home-schooling).

The problem is the church is in New Jersey, and I get to this church either by bus or by a gracious ride from one of the elders. I'm here in New York for school and because I love the city. I do not desire to move to Ridgefield Park, New Jersey. I have been attending this Ridgefield Park church since late July, and I have not been able to attend all the meetings that I'd like or nurture a closer relationship with the members because of the geography between myself and the congregation. I don't feel that with the physical distance they could be come my inner circle so to speak. There are congregations in my city that I have some differences with, some of these differences are even a bit significant. 

I think that I'm at a point in my life where I'm interested in developing a place in a church where I'm not just getting things out of it but also an active participant in the members lives outside of the Lord's day. I think there is a limit to what I can do at this particular congregation, not owning a car and being connected to the city the way I am. What do you guys think about the value of church members involvement in each other's lives? About member's ability to attend mid week services or foster family connections with one another? What can result from a lack of familiarity? How can we improve such relationships?


"And we urge you brothers, admonish the idle, encourage the fainthearted, help the weak, be patient with them all. See that no one repays anyone evil for evil but always seek to do good to one another and everyone." - 1 Thess 5:14,15


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 15, 2005)

Ian, I would love to comment but I am in a similar situation because of distance and my work schedule. At least I can say I know how you feel.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 15, 2005)

Ian,
I too can relate to what you're saying. I left a church whose yard abuts our backyard and now attend one several towns away. Its much easier to develop relationships when you live in the same town as the church.

Have you talked with your pastor about this? He may have some helpful advice, in addition to whatever advice you get online.


----------



## ARStager (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm intentionally 7 blocks from my church. It's hugely beneficial. That doesn't tell you anything you already didn't know, though.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 15, 2005)

This is a common problem in our day and age. Reformed congregations can be hard to find. Don't be discouraged, brother! Talk to your elders as you are riding with them to church about your concerns. 

I myself have experienced what it like to have to drive 1.5 hours one way to church, or to be without a car altogether and dependent upon the kindness of others merely to get to church. It can be very trying. 

But when our convictions draw us to a sound Reformed congregation and the options are few and far between, we may have to sacrifice midweek fellowship for a blessed and joyful Lord's Day. 

There may be alternatives for you to consider, however, so by all means, talk to your elders. 

I personally wouldn't want to live in New Jersey either! 

Let us all pray for and work towards the day when there will be a good sound Reformed congregation on every city block and on every country road!


----------

